# Parlantes: De Tomacorriente a USB



## juani2312 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola a todos...

Bueno, hoy me surgio una duda...espero que me puedan ayudar....

En mi pc uso unos parlantes tipicos de 220v con un transformador en su interior que tira unos 7v de salida.
Ayer los abri y los conecte a un clable usb para alimentaros con 5v para ver que pasaba, y bueno, funcionan igual...

Ahora, me conviene alimentarlos con un USB y eliminar el transformador y los 220v? O no?

Pregunto desde todo punto de vista, tal como, ahorro de energia, funcionamiento de los parlantes (hay 2v de diferencia: en que influyen?), carga para la fuente de la pc, etc.

En fin, ¿Tiene o carece de sentido?

Desde ya, Muchas Gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola.
Si con 5V funciona de modo que te parece bien, entonces usa el USB.
Si carga a la fuente de la PC, pero, si tienes una fuente lo suficientemente adecuada no tendrás problema.
Sobre el ahorro de energía se tendría que saber cuál es el consumo con la alimentación de 220V.
Creo que lo más importante es la comodidad o facilidad de ternerlo conectado ya sea al 220V o USB.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 5, 2008)

No le veo sentido y corres el riesgo de joder la placa madre de tu pc, a un usb no le podes sacar mas de 500mA segun lo que dice la especificacion


----------



## ThrAnCh (Oct 5, 2008)

Cada artefacto viene diseñado para un distinto uso , para mantenerlo en opticas condiciones deverias cumplir con las especificaciones.

Permiteme contarte y a la vez consultar a los foreros un detalle , yo al igual que tu , intente hacer un cargador para cell tipo usb , ya que solo se necesita mayormente 3.7v pero con el tiempo, la bateria de cell se hincho y ahora actualmente no retiene la carga , claro que cargaba , pero no cumplia con sus especificaciones , bueno si algun me entiende  o paso eso , no se si me podria dar una sugerencia si puedo salvar esa bateria , o pues como hacer un cargador optimo 

Aunque creo que el Amperaje de los cargadores de celulares son de 500mA para adelante , bueno el que conociese el tema , haver si me puede dar una mano 

PD. Saludos desde Peru


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 6, 2008)

Lo de tu bateria estoy seguro de que no fue por lo de usar el usb! Todos los cargadores que conozco dan minimo 5Vdc. Y el control de carga esta en el interior del telefono, no en el cargador.
Hablando de cargadores... vienen de cualquier corriente (no se dice Amperaje),yo tengo uno aca en mi mano 1 que es de 300mA.


----------

